# Missing ucodes + wireless

## gmunk

Hello everyone, I have a similar problem to the one in this thread https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-825394-start-0.html. The author solves his problem by updating his kernel but my install is with the 2.6.35 gentoo sources kernel which I think is the latest available. 

lspci:

```
02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection (rev 61)

```

dmesg

```
iwlagn 0000:02:00.0: request for firmware file 'iwlwifi-4965-2.ucode' failed.

iwlagn 0000:02:00.0: no suitable firmware found!

```

I am a hundred percent sure the firmware is in /lib/firmware but the message stays in dmesg.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

gmunk,

Show us ls -l /lib/firmware please.

If  iwlwifi-4965-2.ucode isn't there, with that exact name, it won't work.

----------

## gmunk

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> gmunk,
> 
> Show us ls -l /lib/firmware please.
> 
> If  iwlwifi-4965-2.ucode isn't there, with that exact name, it won't work.

 

Sorry for the late answer, didn't have the chance to post earlier. Here is the ls -l

```
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 187972 Aug 30 17:43 iwlwifi-4965-2.ucode

```

The firmware is there, but dmesg still says it can't find it...

----------

## NeddySeagoon

gmunk,

Thats ok.  

In dmesg, you should find some lines about starting your wireless interface.

Post them all and about 5 lines ether side.  If in doubt, post the whole dmesg output.

----------

## gmunk

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> gmunk,
> 
> Thats ok.  
> 
> In dmesg, you should find some lines about starting your wireless interface.
> ...

 

```
e1000e: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - 1.0.2-k4

e1000e: Copyright (c) 1999 - 2009 Intel Corporation.

e1000e 0000:00:19.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

e1000e 0000:00:19.0: setting latency timer to 64

e1000e 0000:00:19.0: (unregistered net_device): Failed to initialize MSI interrupts.  Falling back to legacy interrupts.

ata5: port disabled. ignoring.

ata4.00: ATAPI: MATSHITADVD-RAM UJ-850S, 1.40, max UDMA/33

ata4.00: configured for UDMA/33

e1000e 0000:00:19.0: eth0: (PCI Express:2.5GB/s:Width x1) 00:15:b7:82:d5:f2

e1000e 0000:00:19.0: eth0: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

e1000e 0000:00:19.0: eth0: MAC: 6, PHY: 6, PBA No: ffffff-0ff

iwlagn: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link AGN driver for Linux, in-tree:d

iwlagn: Copyright(c) 2003-2010 Intel Corporation

iwlagn 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

iwlagn 0000:02:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

iwlagn 0000:02:00.0: Detected Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN, REV=0x4

iwlagn 0000:02:00.0: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 19 802.11a channels

```

I reckon this is the needed info, if not I'll post the whole dmesg,

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this :

```

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

# iwlist scan

# dmesg | tail

```

----------

## gmunk

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Hi, can you post this :
> 
> ```
> 
> # ifconfig -a
> ...

 

From the chrooted environment or from the hard disk. I'm asking since I currently cannot access the internet in any other way than wireless and I'm using a live cd to post here?

----------

## d2_racing

[quote="gmunk"From the chrooted environment or from the hard disk. I'm asking since I currently cannot access the internet in any other way than wireless and I'm using a live cd to post here?[/quote]

From the hard disk and if you are stuck, do you have a USB stick ?

If so, you could send the output command to a .txt file inside your USB stick and then post the result here.

We really need to see why your firmware is not working and from a chrooted env it will not be possible.

----------

## gmunk

Here is the requested output 

```

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:15:b7:82:d5:f2  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

          Interrupt:20 Memory:ffcc0000-ffce0000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:252 (252.0 B)  TX bytes:252 (252.0 B)

Linux version 2.6.35-gentoo-r1 (root@tux) (gcc version 4.4.3 (Gentoo 4.4.3-r2 p1.2) ) #14 PREEMPT Thu Aug 26 15:26:13 EEST 2010

Command line: root=/dev/sda6

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009bc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009bc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e8000 - 00000000000eee00 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000eee00 - 00000000000ef000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000ef000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 00000000bff40000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000bff40000 - 00000000c0000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec28000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed00000 - 00000000fed00500 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed14000 - 00000000fed1a000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed1c000 - 00000000fed90000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000feda0000 - 00000000fedc0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffa00000 - 00000000ffc00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffd00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000100000000 - 000000013c000000 (usable)

NX (Execute Disable) protection: active

DMI 2.4 present.

e820 update range: 0000000000000000 - 0000000000001000 (usable) ==> (reserved)

e820 remove range: 00000000000a0000 - 0000000000100000 (usable)

last_pfn = 0x13c000 max_arch_pfn = 0x400000000

MTRR default type: uncachable

MTRR fixed ranges enabled:

  00000-9FFFF write-back

  A0000-BFFFF uncachable

  C0000-CFFFF write-protect

  D0000-E7FFF uncachable

  E8000-EFFFF write-back

  F0000-FFFFF write-protect

MTRR variable ranges enabled:

  0 base 0FEDA0000 mask FFFFE0000 write-back

  1 base 0FFE00000 mask FFFE00000 write-protect

  2 base 000000000 mask F80000000 write-back

  3 base 080000000 mask FC0000000 write-back

  4 base 100000000 mask FC0000000 write-back

  5 disabled

  6 disabled

  7 disabled

x86 PAT enabled: cpu 0, old 0x7040600070406, new 0x7010600070106

last_pfn = 0xbff40 max_arch_pfn = 0x400000000

initial memory mapped : 0 - 20000000

init_memory_mapping: 0000000000000000-00000000bff40000

 0000000000 - 00bfe00000 page 2M

 00bfe00000 - 00bff40000 page 4k

kernel direct mapping tables up to bff40000 @ 8000-d000

init_memory_mapping: 0000000100000000-000000013c000000

 0100000000 - 013c000000 page 2M

kernel direct mapping tables up to 13c000000 @ b000-11000

ACPI: RSDP 00000000000f01e0 00014 (v00 TOSHIB)

ACPI: RSDT 00000000bff40000 00054 (v01 TOSHIB A0056    20070816 TASM 04010000)

ACPI: FACP 00000000bff40080 00084 (v02 TOSHIB A0056    20070816 TASM 04010000)

ACPI: DSDT 00000000bff40104 0635F (v02 TOSHIB A0056    20080108 MSFT 03000000)

ACPI: FACS 00000000000eee00 00040

ACPI: SSDT 00000000bff46463 00506 (v02 TOSHIB A0056    20061102 MSFT 03000000)

ACPI: BOOT 00000000bff40058 00028 (v01 TOSHIB A0056    20070816 TASM 04010000)

ACPI: APIC 00000000bff46dff 00068 (v01 TOSHIB A0056    20070816 TASM 04010000)

ACPI: MCFG 00000000bff46e67 0003C (v01 TOSHIB A0056    20070816 TASM 04010000)

ACPI: HPET 00000000bff46ed7 00038 (v01 TOSHIB A0056    20070816 TASM 04010000)

ACPI: TCPA 00000000bff47085 00032 (v02 TOSHIB A0056    20070816 TASM 04010000)

ACPI: SLIC 00000000bff46f0f 00176 (v01 TOSHIB A0056    20070816 TASM 04010000)

ACPI: ASF! 00000000bff470b7 00075 (v16 TOSHIB A0056    20070816 TASM 04010000)

ACPI: SSDT 00000000bff47bcb 005E1 (v02 TOSHIB A0056    20061220 MSFT 03000000)

ACPI: SSDT 00000000bff4712c 00076 (v02 TOSHIB A0056    20051021 MSFT 03000000)

ACPI: SSDT 00000000bff471a2 00A29 (v02 TOSHIB A0056    20061226 MSFT 03000000)

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

(8/32 early reservations) ==> bootmem [0000000000 - 013c000000]

  #0 [0001000000 - 00019b42cc]    TEXT DATA BSS ==> [0001000000 - 00019b42cc]

  #1 [000009bc00 - 0000100000]    BIOS reserved ==> [000009bc00 - 0000100000]

  #2 [00019b5000 - 00019b52c8]              BRK ==> [00019b5000 - 00019b52c8]

  #3 [0000001000 - 0000003000]       TRAMPOLINE ==> [0000001000 - 0000003000]

  #4 [0000003000 - 0000007000]      ACPI WAKEUP ==> [0000003000 - 0000007000]

  #5 [0000008000 - 000000b000]          PGTABLE ==> [0000008000 - 000000b000]

  #6 [000000b000 - 000000c000]          PGTABLE ==> [000000b000 - 000000c000]

  #7 [000000c000 - 0000034000]          BOOTMAP ==> [000000c000 - 0000034000]

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA      0x00000001 -> 0x00001000

  DMA32    0x00001000 -> 0x00100000

  Normal   0x00100000 -> 0x0013c000

Movable zone start PFN for each node

early_node_map[3] active PFN ranges

    0: 0x00000001 -> 0x0000009b

    0: 0x00000100 -> 0x000bff40

    0: 0x00100000 -> 0x0013c000

On node 0 totalpages: 1031898

  DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 150 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 3788 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 14280 pages used for memmap

  DMA32 zone: 767864 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Normal zone: 3360 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 242400 pages, LIFO batch:31

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0xd808

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

ACPI: NR_CPUS/possible_cpus limit of 1 reached.  Processor 1/0x1 ignored.

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a201 base: 0xfed00000

nr_irqs_gsi: 40

PM: Registered nosave memory: 000000000009b000 - 000000000009c000

PM: Registered nosave memory: 000000000009c000 - 00000000000a0000

PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000e8000

PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000e8000 - 00000000000ee000

PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000ee000 - 00000000000ef000

PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000ef000 - 0000000000100000

PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000bff40000 - 00000000c0000000

PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000c0000000 - 00000000fec00000

PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec28000

PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000fec28000 - 00000000fed00000

PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000fed00000 - 00000000fed14000

PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000fed14000 - 00000000fed1a000

PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000fed1a000 - 00000000fed1c000

PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000fed1c000 - 00000000fed90000

PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000fed90000 - 00000000feda0000

PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000feda0000 - 00000000fedc0000

PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000fedc0000 - 00000000fee00000

PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000

PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000fee01000 - 00000000ffa00000

PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000ffa00000 - 00000000ffc00000

PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000ffc00000 - 00000000ffd00000

PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000ffd00000 - 0000000100000000

Allocating PCI resources starting at c0000000 (gap: c0000000:3ec00000)

Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 1014052

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda6

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 524288 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

Memory: 3988032k/5177344k available (5030k kernel code, 1049752k absent, 139560k reserved, 3962k data, 372k init)

SLUB: Genslabs=13, HWalign=64, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=1, Nodes=1

Preemptable hierarchical RCU implementation.

   RCU-based detection of stalled CPUs is disabled.

   Verbose stalled-CPUs detection is disabled.

NR_IRQS:288

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

console [tty0] enabled

hpet clockevent registered

Fast TSC calibration using PIT

Detected 1995.322 MHz processor.

Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 3990.64 BogoMIPS (lpj=1995322)

pid_max: default: 32768 minimum: 301

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

using mwait in idle threads.

Performance Events: PEBS fmt0+, Core2 events, Intel PMU driver.

PEBS disabled due to CPU errata.

... version:                2

... bit width:              40

... generic registers:      2

... value mask:             000000ffffffffff

... max period:             000000007fffffff

... fixed-purpose events:   3

... event mask:             0000000700000003

CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T7250  @ 2.00GHz stepping 0d

ACPI: Core revision 20100428

Setting APIC routing to flat

..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

bio: create slab <bio-0> at 0

ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

ACPI: Actual Package length (12) is larger than NumElements field (5), truncated

ACPI Warning: Incorrect checksum in table [ASF!] - 0xE9, should be 0x94 (20100428/tbutils-314)

ACPI: SSDT 00000000bff46b71 000F3 (v02 TOSHIB A0056    20060921 MSFT 03000000)

ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

ACPI: SSDT (null) 000F3 (v02 TOSHIB A0056    20060921 MSFT 03000000)

ACPI: SSDT 00000000bff46cda 0006C (v02 TOSHIB A0056    20060921 MSFT 03000000)

ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

ACPI: SSDT (null) 0006C (v02 TOSHIB A0056    20060921 MSFT 03000000)

ACPI: SSDT 00000000bff46c64 00076 (v02 TOSHIB A0056    20060921 MSFT 03000000)

ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

ACPI: SSDT (null) 00076 (v02 TOSHIB A0056    20060921 MSFT 03000000)

ACPI: SSDT 00000000bff46d46 00079 (v02 TOSHIB A0056    20060921 MSFT 03000000)

ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

ACPI: SSDT (null) 00079 (v02 TOSHIB A0056    20060921 MSFT 03000000)

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

PCI: Using host bridge windows from ACPI; if necessary, use "pci=nocrs" and report a bug

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (domain 0000 [bus 00-ff])

pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000d0000-0x000dffff]

pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0xc0000000-0xefffffff]

pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0xf4000000-0xfebfffff]

pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0xfec28000-0xfecfffff]

pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0xfed00500-0xfed13fff]

pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0xfed1a000-0xfed1bfff]

pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0xfed40000-0xfed44fff]

pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0xfed90000-0xfed9ffff]

pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0xfedc0000-0xfedfffff]

pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0xfee01000-0xff9fffff]

pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0xffc00000-0xffcfffff]

pci 0000:00:01.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:01.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:03.0: reg 10: [mem 0xffcffff0-0xffcfffff 64bit]

pci 0000:00:03.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:03.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:19.0: reg 10: [mem 0xffcc0000-0xffcdffff]

pci 0000:00:19.0: reg 14: [mem 0xffcfe000-0xffcfefff]

pci 0000:00:19.0: reg 18: [io  0xbfe0-0xbfff]

pci 0000:00:19.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:19.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1a.0: reg 20: [io  0xbf80-0xbf9f]

pci 0000:00:1a.1: reg 20: [io  0x0000-0x001f]

pci 0000:00:1a.7: reg 10: [mem 0xffcff800-0xffcffbff]

pci 0000:00:1a.7: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1a.7: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1b.0: reg 10: [mem 0x00000000-0x00003fff 64bit]

pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.1: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1c.1: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.2: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1c.2: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1d.0: reg 20: [io  0x9fe0-0x9fff]

pci 0000:00:1d.1: reg 20: [io  0x9f80-0x9f9f]

pci 0000:00:1d.2: reg 20: [io  0x9f60-0x9f7f]

pci 0000:00:1d.7: reg 10: [mem 0xffcff400-0xffcff7ff]

pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: [io  0xd800-0xd87f] claimed by ICH6 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: [io  0xeec0-0xeeff] claimed by ICH6 GPIO

pci 0000:00:1f.0: ICH7 LPC Generic IO decode 1 PIO at 0680 (mask 007f)

pci 0000:00:1f.0: ICH7 LPC Generic IO decode 4 PIO at 01e0 (mask 000f)

pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 10: [io  0x9f58-0x9f5f]

pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 14: [io  0x9f54-0x9f57]

pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 18: [io  0x9f48-0x9f4f]

pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 1c: [io  0x9f44-0x9f47]

pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 20: [io  0x9f30-0x9f3f]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 10: [io  0x9f28-0x9f2f]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 14: [io  0x9f24-0x9f27]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 18: [io  0x9f18-0x9f1f]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 1c: [io  0x9f14-0x9f17]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 20: [io  0x9ee0-0x9eff]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 24: [mem 0xffcfd800-0xffcfdfff]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# supported from D3hot

pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# disabled

pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 10: [mem 0xfd000000-0xfdffffff]

pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 14: [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 1c: [mem 0xfa000000-0xfbffffff 64bit]

pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 24: [io  0xcf00-0xcf7f]

pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 30: [mem 0x00000000-0x0001ffff pref]

pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01-01]

pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [io  0xc000-0xcfff]

pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfa000000-0xfdffffff]

pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 10: [mem 0xff9fe000-0xff9fffff 64bit]

pci 0000:02:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:02:00.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02-02]

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [io  0xf000-0x0000] (disabled)

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xff900000-0xff9fffff]

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff pref] (disabled)

pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI bridge to [bus 03-04]

pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [io  0xa000-0xafff]

pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0xf8000000-0xf9ffffff]

pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff pref] (disabled)

pci 0000:00:1c.2: PCI bridge to [bus 05-05]

pci 0000:00:1c.2:   bridge window [io  0xf000-0x0000] (disabled)

pci 0000:00:1c.2:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff] (disabled)

pci 0000:00:1c.2:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff pref] (disabled)

pci 0000:06:0b.0: reg 10: [mem 0x00000000-0x00000fff]

pci 0000:06:0b.0: supports D1 D2

pci 0000:06:0b.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot

pci 0000:06:0b.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:06:0b.1: reg 10: [mem 0x00000000-0x000007ff]

pci 0000:06:0b.1: reg 14: [mem 0x00000000-0x00003fff]

pci 0000:06:0b.1: supports D1 D2

pci 0000:06:0b.1: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot

pci 0000:06:0b.1: PME# disabled

pci 0000:06:0b.2: reg 10: [mem 0x00000000-0x00000fff]

pci 0000:06:0b.2: supports D1 D2

pci 0000:06:0b.2: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot

pci 0000:06:0b.2: PME# disabled

pci 0000:06:0b.3: reg 10: [mem 0x00000000-0x000000ff]

pci 0000:06:0b.3: supports D1 D2

pci 0000:06:0b.3: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot

pci 0000:06:0b.3: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge to [bus 06-07] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0xf000-0x0000] (disabled)

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff] (disabled)

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff pref] (disabled)

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0x0000-0x0cf7] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0x0d00-0xffff] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0x000d0000-0x000dffff] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xc0000000-0xefffffff] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xf4000000-0xfebfffff] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfec28000-0xfecfffff] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfed00500-0xfed13fff] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfed1a000-0xfed1bfff] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfed40000-0xfed44fff] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfed90000-0xfed9ffff] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfedc0000-0xfedfffff] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfee01000-0xff9fffff] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xffc00000-0xffcfffff] (subtractive decode)

pci_bus 0000:07: [bus 07-0a] partially hidden behind transparent bridge 0000:06 [bus 06-07]

pci_bus 0000:00: on NUMA node 0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCIB._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.MPEX._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.EXCB._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX3._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCI1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs *10)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *11)

vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:01:00.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none

vgaarb: loaded

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 3.00 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.23.

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: pci_cache_line_size set to 64 bytes

reserve RAM buffer: 000000000009bc00 - 000000000009ffff 

reserve RAM buffer: 00000000bff40000 - 00000000bfffffff 

Bluetooth: Core ver 2.15

NET: Registered protocol family 31

Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

Switching to clocksource tsc

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp 00:09: disabling [io  0x0010-0x001f] because it overlaps 0000:00:1a.1 BAR 4 [io  0x0000-0x001f]

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 13 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

system 00:00: [mem 0x00000000-0x0009ffff] could not be reserved

system 00:00: [mem 0x000e8000-0x000fffff] could not be reserved

system 00:00: [mem 0x00100000-0xbff3ffff] could not be reserved

system 00:00: [mem 0xbff40000-0xbff4ffff] has been reserved

system 00:00: [mem 0xbff50000-0xbfffffff] has been reserved

system 00:00: [mem 0xfec00000-0xfec27fff] could not be reserved

system 00:00: [mem 0xfed00400-0xfed004ff] has been reserved

system 00:00: [mem 0xfed14000-0xfed19fff] has been reserved

system 00:00: [mem 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff] has been reserved

system 00:00: [mem 0xfed20000-0xfed3ffff] has been reserved

system 00:00: [mem 0xfed45000-0xfed8ffff] has been reserved

system 00:00: [mem 0xfeda0000-0xfedbffff] has been reserved

system 00:00: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff] has been reserved

system 00:00: [mem 0xffa00000-0xffbfffff] has been reserved

system 00:00: [mem 0xffd00000-0xffffffff] has been reserved

system 00:00: [mem 0x100000000-0x13bffffff] could not be reserved

system 00:01: [mem 0xf0000000-0xf3ffffff] has been reserved

system 00:09: [io  0x01e0-0x01ef] has been reserved

system 00:09: [io  0x0480-0x048f] has been reserved

system 00:09: [io  0xe000-0xe07f] has been reserved

system 00:09: [io  0xe080-0xe0ff] has been reserved

system 00:09: [io  0xe400-0xe47f] has been reserved

system 00:09: [io  0xe480-0xe4ff] has been reserved

system 00:09: [io  0xe800-0xe87f] has been reserved

system 00:09: [io  0xe880-0xe8ff] has been reserved

system 00:09: [io  0xec00-0xec7f] has been reserved

system 00:09: [io  0xec80-0xecff] has been reserved

system 00:09: [io  0xd800-0xd87f] has been reserved

system 00:09: [io  0xd880-0xd89f] has been reserved

system 00:09: [io  0xeec0-0xeeff] has been reserved

system 00:09: [io  0x0690-0x06ff] has been reserved

system 00:09: [io  0x04d0-0x04d1] has been reserved

pci 0000:00:1e.0: BAR 9: assigned [mem 0xc0000000-0xc3ffffff pref]

pci 0000:00:1e.0: BAR 8: assigned [mem 0xc4000000-0xc9ffffff]

pci 0000:00:1c.1: BAR 9: assigned [mem 0xca000000-0xca1fffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:00:1b.0: BAR 0: assigned [mem 0xca200000-0xca203fff 64bit]

pci 0000:00:1b.0: BAR 0: set to [mem 0xca200000-0xca203fff 64bit] (PCI address [0xca200000-0xca203fff]

pci 0000:00:1e.0: BAR 7: assigned [io  0x1000-0x1fff]

pci 0000:00:1a.1: BAR 4: assigned [io  0x2000-0x201f]

pci 0000:00:1a.1: BAR 4: set to [io  0x2000-0x201f] (PCI address [0x2000-0x201f]

pci 0000:01:00.0: BAR 6: assigned [mem 0xfc000000-0xfc01ffff pref]

pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01-01]

pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [io  0xc000-0xcfff]

pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfa000000-0xfdffffff]

pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02-02]

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [io  disabled]

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xff900000-0xff9fffff]

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem pref disabled]

pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI bridge to [bus 03-04]

pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [io  0xa000-0xafff]

pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0xf8000000-0xf9ffffff]

pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0xca000000-0xca1fffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:00:1c.2: PCI bridge to [bus 05-05]

pci 0000:00:1c.2:   bridge window [io  disabled]

pci 0000:00:1c.2:   bridge window [mem disabled]

pci 0000:00:1c.2:   bridge window [mem pref disabled]

pci 0000:06:0b.0: BAR 9: assigned [mem 0xc0000000-0xc3ffffff pref]

pci 0000:06:0b.0: BAR 10: assigned [mem 0xc4000000-0xc7ffffff]

pci 0000:06:0b.1: BAR 1: assigned [mem 0xc8000000-0xc8003fff]

pci 0000:06:0b.1: BAR 1: set to [mem 0xc8000000-0xc8003fff] (PCI address [0xc8000000-0xc8003fff]

pci 0000:06:0b.0: BAR 0: assigned [mem 0xc8004000-0xc8004fff]

pci 0000:06:0b.0: BAR 0: set to [mem 0xc8004000-0xc8004fff] (PCI address [0xc8004000-0xc8004fff]

pci 0000:06:0b.2: BAR 0: assigned [mem 0xc8005000-0xc8005fff]

pci 0000:06:0b.2: BAR 0: set to [mem 0xc8005000-0xc8005fff] (PCI address [0xc8005000-0xc8005fff]

pci 0000:06:0b.1: BAR 0: assigned [mem 0xc8006000-0xc80067ff]

pci 0000:06:0b.1: BAR 0: set to [mem 0xc8006000-0xc80067ff] (PCI address [0xc8006000-0xc80067ff]

pci 0000:06:0b.0: BAR 7: assigned [io  0x1000-0x10ff]

pci 0000:06:0b.0: BAR 8: assigned [io  0x1400-0x14ff]

pci 0000:06:0b.3: BAR 0: assigned [mem 0xc8006800-0xc80068ff]

pci 0000:06:0b.3: BAR 0: set to [mem 0xc8006800-0xc80068ff] (PCI address [0xc8006800-0xc80068ff]

pci 0000:06:0b.0: CardBus bridge to [bus 07-0a]

pci 0000:06:0b.0:   bridge window [io  0x1000-0x10ff]

pci 0000:06:0b.0:   bridge window [io  0x1400-0x14ff]

pci 0000:06:0b.0:   bridge window [mem 0xc0000000-0xc3ffffff pref]

pci 0000:06:0b.0:   bridge window [mem 0xc4000000-0xc7ffffff]

pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge to [bus 06-07]

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0x1000-0x1fff]

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xc4000000-0xc9ffffff]

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xc0000000-0xc3ffffff pref]

pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

pci 0000:00:01.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

pci 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

pci 0000:00:1c.1: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:1c.2: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

pci 0000:00:1c.2: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:1e.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:06:0b.0: enabling device (0000 -> 0003)

pci 0000:06:0b.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 7 [mem 0x000d0000-0x000dffff]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 8 [mem 0xc0000000-0xefffffff]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 9 [mem 0xf4000000-0xfebfffff]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 10 [mem 0xfec28000-0xfecfffff]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 11 [mem 0xfed00500-0xfed13fff]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 12 [mem 0xfed1a000-0xfed1bfff]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 13 [mem 0xfed40000-0xfed44fff]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 14 [mem 0xfed90000-0xfed9ffff]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 15 [mem 0xfedc0000-0xfedfffff]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 16 [mem 0xfee01000-0xff9fffff]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 17 [mem 0xffc00000-0xffcfffff]

pci_bus 0000:01: resource 0 [io  0xc000-0xcfff]

pci_bus 0000:01: resource 1 [mem 0xfa000000-0xfdffffff]

pci_bus 0000:01: resource 2 [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff 64bit pref]

pci_bus 0000:02: resource 1 [mem 0xff900000-0xff9fffff]

pci_bus 0000:03: resource 0 [io  0xa000-0xafff]

pci_bus 0000:03: resource 1 [mem 0xf8000000-0xf9ffffff]

pci_bus 0000:03: resource 2 [mem 0xca000000-0xca1fffff 64bit pref]

pci_bus 0000:06: resource 0 [io  0x1000-0x1fff]

pci_bus 0000:06: resource 1 [mem 0xc4000000-0xc9ffffff]

pci_bus 0000:06: resource 2 [mem 0xc0000000-0xc3ffffff pref]

pci_bus 0000:06: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

pci_bus 0000:06: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

pci_bus 0000:06: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

pci_bus 0000:06: resource 7 [mem 0x000d0000-0x000dffff]

pci_bus 0000:06: resource 8 [mem 0xc0000000-0xefffffff]

pci_bus 0000:06: resource 9 [mem 0xf4000000-0xfebfffff]

pci_bus 0000:06: resource 10 [mem 0xfec28000-0xfecfffff]

pci_bus 0000:06: resource 11 [mem 0xfed00500-0xfed13fff]

pci_bus 0000:06: resource 12 [mem 0xfed1a000-0xfed1bfff]

pci_bus 0000:06: resource 13 [mem 0xfed40000-0xfed44fff]

pci_bus 0000:06: resource 14 [mem 0xfed90000-0xfed9ffff]

pci_bus 0000:06: resource 15 [mem 0xfedc0000-0xfedfffff]

pci_bus 0000:06: resource 16 [mem 0xfee01000-0xff9fffff]

pci_bus 0000:06: resource 17 [mem 0xffc00000-0xffcfffff]

pci_bus 0000:07: resource 0 [io  0x1000-0x10ff]

pci_bus 0000:07: resource 1 [io  0x1400-0x14ff]

pci_bus 0000:07: resource 2 [mem 0xc0000000-0xc3ffffff pref]

pci_bus 0000:07: resource 3 [mem 0xc4000000-0xc7ffffff]

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

UDP hash table entries: 2048 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

UDP-Lite hash table entries: 2048 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

pci 0000:01:00.0: Boot video device

PCI: CLS 32 bytes, default 64

PCI-DMA: Using software bounce buffering for IO (SWIOTLB)

Placing 64MB software IO TLB between ffff880020000000 - ffff880024000000

software IO TLB at phys 0x20000000 - 0x24000000

Simple Boot Flag value 0xb read from CMOS RAM was invalid

Simple Boot Flag at 0x7c set to 0x1

msgmni has been set to 7789

alg: No test for stdrng (krng)

io scheduler noop registered (default)

pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

shpchp: Standard Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.4

Non-volatile memory driver v1.3

Linux agpgart interface v0.103

tpm_tis 00:0a: 1.2 TPM (device-id 0xB, rev-id 16)

ACPI: AC Adapter [ADP1] (on-line)

input: Lid Switch as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0D:00/input/input0

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input1

ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]

input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input2

ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

acpi device:23: registered as cooling_device0

input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/device:22/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input3

ACPI: Video Device [VGA] (multi-head: yes  rom: yes  post: no)

ACPI: acpi_idle registered with cpuidle

Marking TSC unstable due to TSC halts in idle

thermal LNXTHERM:01: registered as thermal_zone0

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (74 C)

tifm_7xx1 0000:06:0b.2: enabling device (0000 -> 0002)

tifm_7xx1 0000:06:0b.2: PCI INT D -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 3.0

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: PCI INT C -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0100 32 slots 3 ports 3 Gbps 0x1 impl SATA mode

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq sntf pm led clo pio slum part ccc ems 

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64

Switching to clocksource hpet

scsi0 : ahci

scsi1 : ahci

scsi2 : ahci

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 irq_stat 0x00000040, connection status changed irq 19

ata2: DUMMY

ata3: DUMMY

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: version 2.13

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: setting latency timer to 64

scsi3 : ata_piix

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery present)

scsi4 : ata_piix

ata4: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0x9f30 irq 14

ata5: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0x9f38 irq 15

e1000e: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - 1.0.2-k4

e1000e: Copyright (c) 1999 - 2009 Intel Corporation.

e1000e 0000:00:19.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

e1000e 0000:00:19.0: setting latency timer to 64

e1000e 0000:00:19.0: (unregistered net_device): Failed to initialize MSI interrupts.  Falling back to legacy interrupts.

ata5: port disabled. ignoring.

ata4.00: ATAPI: MATSHITADVD-RAM UJ-850S, 1.40, max UDMA/33

ata4.00: configured for UDMA/33

e1000e 0000:00:19.0: eth0: (PCI Express:2.5GB/s:Width x1) 00:15:b7:82:d5:f2

e1000e 0000:00:19.0: eth0: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

e1000e 0000:00:19.0: eth0: MAC: 6, PHY: 6, PBA No: ffffff-0ff

iwlagn: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link AGN driver for Linux, in-tree:d

iwlagn: Copyright(c) 2003-2010 Intel Corporation

iwlagn 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

iwlagn 0000:02:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

iwlagn 0000:02:00.0: Detected Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN, REV=0x4

iwlagn 0000:02:00.0: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 19 802.11a channels

firewire_ohci 0000:06:0b.1: enabling device (0000 -> 0002)

firewire_ohci 0000:06:0b.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

firewire_ohci: Added fw-ohci device 0000:06:0b.1, OHCI v1.10, 4 IR + 8 IT contexts, quirks 0x2

yenta_cardbus 0000:06:0b.0: CardBus bridge found [1179:0001]

yenta_cardbus 0000:06:0b.0: Enabling burst memory read transactions

yenta_cardbus 0000:06:0b.0: Using CSCINT to route CSC interrupts to PCI

yenta_cardbus 0000:06:0b.0: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI

yenta_cardbus 0000:06:0b.0: TI: mfunc 0x01aa1022, devctl 0x64

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1.00: unexpected _GTF length (8)

ata1.00: ATA-8: FUJITSU MHW2160BH PL, 0040001D, max UDMA/100

ata1.00: 312581808 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

ata1.00: unexpected _GTF length (8)

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      FUJITSU MHW2160B 0040 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 312581808 512-byte logical blocks: (160 GB/149 GiB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda:

scsi 3:0:0:0: CD-ROM            MATSHITA DVD-RAM UJ-850S  1.40 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

sr 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

sr 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

 sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 < sda5 sda6 sda7 sda8 >

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

firewire_core: created device fw0: GUID 000039000086b7ec, S400

yenta_cardbus 0000:06:0b.0: ISA IRQ mask 0x0cf8, PCI irq 20

yenta_cardbus 0000:06:0b.0: Socket status: 30000006

pci_bus 0000:06: Raising subordinate bus# of parent bus (#06) from #07 to #0a

yenta_cardbus 0000:06:0b.0: pcmcia: parent PCI bridge window: [io  0x1000-0x1fff]

yenta_cardbus 0000:06:0b.0: pcmcia: parent PCI bridge window: [mem 0xc4000000-0xc9ffffff]

pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket0: cs: memory probe 0xc4000000-0xc9ffffff: excluding 0xc4000000-0xc81fffff

yenta_cardbus 0000:06:0b.0: pcmcia: parent PCI bridge window: [mem 0xc0000000-0xc3ffffff pref]

pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket0: cs: memory probe 0xc0000000-0xc3ffffff: excluding 0xc0000000-0xc3ffffff

ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: setting latency timer to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: debug port 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: cache line size of 32 is not supported

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: irq 18, io mem 0xffcff800

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: PCI INT A -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: setting latency timer to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: cache line size of 32 is not supported

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 23, io mem 0xffcff400

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: irq 16, io base 0x0000bf80

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: enabling device (0000 -> 0001)

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: irq 17, io base 0x00002000

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 23, io base 0x00009fe0

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0x00009f80

hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 6-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 7

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0x00009f60

hub 7-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 7-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBC,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

evbug.c: Connected device: input0 (Lid Switch at PNP0C0D/button/input0)

evbug.c: Connected device: input1 (Power Button at PNP0C0C/button/input0)

evbug.c: Connected device: input2 (Power Button at LNXPWRBN/button/input0)

evbug.c: Connected device: input3 (Video Bus at LNXVIDEO/video/input0)

input: PC Speaker as /devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input4

evbug.c: Connected device: input4 (PC Speaker at isa0061/input0)

rtc_cmos 00:08: RTC can wake from S4

rtc_cmos 00:08: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

rtc0: alarms up to one year, 114 bytes nvram, hpet irqs

iTCO_wdt: Intel TCO WatchDog Timer Driver v1.06

iTCO_wdt: Found a ICH8M-E TCO device (Version=2, TCOBASE=0xd860)

iTCO_wdt: initialized. heartbeat=30 sec (nowayout=0)

Bluetooth: Generic Bluetooth USB driver ver 0.6

usbcore: registered new interface driver btusb

cpuidle: using governor ladder

cpuidle: using governor menu

sdhci: Secure Digital Host Controller Interface driver

sdhci: Copyright(c) Pierre Ossman

sdhci-pci 0000:06:0b.3: SDHCI controller found [104c:803c] (rev 0)

sdhci-pci 0000:06:0b.3: enabling device (0000 -> 0002)

sdhci-pci 0000:06:0b.3: PCI INT D -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

Registered led device: mmc0::

mmc0: SDHCI controller on PCI [0000:06:0b.3] using DMA

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

usbhid: USB HID core driver

input: Toshiba input device as /devices/virtual/input/input5

evbug.c: Connected device: input5 (Toshiba input device at \_SB_.VALZ)

toshiba_acpi: Toshiba Laptop ACPI Extras version 0.19

toshiba_acpi:     HCI method: \_SB_.VALZ.GHCI

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input6

evbug.c: Connected device: input6 (AT Translated Set 2 keyboard at isa0060/serio0/input0)

HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: power state changed by ACPI to D0

HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: power state changed by ACPI to D0

HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: enabling device (0000 -> 0002)

HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: setting latency timer to 64

hda_codec: ALC262: SKU not ready 0x598301f0

input: HDA Digital PCBeep as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/input/input7

evbug.c: Connected device: input7 (HDA Digital PCBeep at card0/codec#0/beep0)

ALSA device list:

  #0: HDA Intel at 0xca200000 irq 22

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 17

kmemleak: Kernel memory leak detector initialized

rtc_cmos 00:08: setting system clock to 2010-09-04 19:52:46 UTC (1283629966)

kmemleak: Automatic memory scanning thread started

usb 3-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

input: PS/2+USB Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb3/3-1/3-1:1.0/input/input8

evbug.c: Connected device: input8 (PS/2+USB Mouse at usb-0000:00:1a.0-1/input0)

generic-usb 0003:04F3:0210.0001: input: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [PS/2+USB Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-1/input0

input: DualPoint Stick as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input9

evbug.c: Connected device: input9 (DualPoint Stick at isa0060/serio1/input1)

input: AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input10

evbug.c: Connected device: input10 (AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad at isa0060/serio1/input0)

EXT4-fs (sda6): INFO: recovery required on readonly filesystem

EXT4-fs (sda6): write access will be enabled during recovery

EXT4-fs (sda6): recovery complete

EXT4-fs (sda6): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly on device 8:6.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 372k freed

Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 8192k

Freeing unused kernel memory: 1096k freed

Freeing unused kernel memory: 564k freed

usb 6-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

EXT4-fs (sda6): warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

EXT4-fs (sda6): re-mounted. Opts: (null)

EXT4-fs (sda1): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

EXT4-fs (sda2): warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

EXT4-fs (sda2): recovery complete

EXT4-fs (sda2): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

EXT4-fs (sda3): warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

EXT4-fs (sda3): recovery complete

EXT4-fs (sda3): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

EXT4-fs (sda5): warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

EXT4-fs (sda5): recovery complete

EXT4-fs (sda5): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

EXT4-fs (sda8): warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

EXT4-fs (sda8): recovery complete

EXT4-fs (sda8): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

Adding 7815584k swap on /dev/sda7.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:7815584k 

iwlagn 0000:02:00.0: request for firmware file 'iwlwifi-4965-2.ucode' failed.

iwlagn 0000:02:00.0: no suitable firmware found!

iwlagn 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 205

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 1, Code: 106, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 205

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 1, Code: 106, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 208

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 1, Code: 108, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 208

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 1, Code: 108, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 14

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 1, Code: 14, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 14

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 1, Code: 14, Value: 2

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 14

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 1, Code: 14, Value: 2

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 14

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 1, Code: 14, Value: 2

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 14

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 1, Code: 14, Value: 2

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 14

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 1, Code: 14, Value: 2

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 14

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 1, Code: 14, Value: 2

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 14

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 1, Code: 14, Value: 2

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 14

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 1, Code: 14, Value: 2

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 14

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 1, Code: 14, Value: 2

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 14

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 1, Code: 14, Value: 2

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 14

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 1, Code: 14, Value: 2

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 14

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 1, Code: 14, Value: 2

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 14

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 1, Code: 14, Value: 2

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 14

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 1, Code: 14, Value: 2

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 14

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 1, Code: 14, Value: 2

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 14

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 1, Code: 14, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 19

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 1, Code: 19, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 19

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 1, Code: 19, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 24

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 1, Code: 24, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 24

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 1, Code: 24, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 24

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 1, Code: 24, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 24

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 1, Code: 24, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 20

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 1, Code: 20, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 20

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 1, Code: 20, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 28

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 1, Code: 28, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 28

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 1, Code: 28, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 32

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 1, Code: 32, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 32

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 1, Code: 32, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 4

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 1, Code: 4, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 4

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 1, Code: 4, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 33

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 1, Code: 33, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 33

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 1, Code: 33, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 2

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 1, Code: 2, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 2

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 1, Code: 2, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 30

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 1, Code: 30, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 30

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 1, Code: 30, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 49

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 1, Code: 49, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 49

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 1, Code: 49, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 46

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 1, Code: 46, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 46

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 1, Code: 46, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 4

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 1, Code: 4, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 4

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 1, Code: 4, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 28

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 1, Code: 28, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 28

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 1, Code: 28, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 23

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 1, Code: 23, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 23

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 1, Code: 23, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 33

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 1, Code: 33, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 33

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 1, Code: 33, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 46

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 1, Code: 46, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 24

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 1, Code: 24, Value: 1

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

evbug.c: Event. Dev: input6, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 46

```

----------

## gmunk

Sorry for the double post but it seems the output of dmesg is too big and it didn't fit with the other remarks I had in the previous post. I just want to add that iwlist and iwconfig produce a no such command error. I presume I should install them?

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, you need to install wireless-tools.

After that, post this :

```

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

# iwlist scan

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

gmunk,

```
iwlagn 0000:02:00.0: request for firmware file 'iwlwifi-4965-2.ucode' failed.

iwlagn 0000:02:00.0: no suitable firmware found! 
```

The firmware is essential.

```
emerge net-wireless/iwl4965-ucode
```

This will also put it in the right place.

Look in /lib/fimeware at the filename the emerge created.  It must match or it won't be used.

----------

## d2_racing

Any update ?

----------

## kudu

Hi,

i seem to have the same issues as OP, but havent got a clue if it's my misconfiguration or it's a bug.

```

iwlagn: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link AGN driver for Linux, in-tree:

iwlagn: Copyright(c) 2003-2010 Intel Corporation

iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN REV=0x4

iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 19 802.11a channels

iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: irq 32 for MSI/MSI-X

iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: firmware: requesting iwlwifi-4965-2.ucode

iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: request for firmware file 'iwlwifi-4965-2.ucode' failed.

iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: no suitable firmware found!

iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

```

as of now, im running 2.6.34-gentoo-r6 x86_64 and have no wireless connection, but when rebooting with an older kernel (2.6.33-gentoo-r2), 

and the same firmware iwl4965-ucode-228.61.2.24 everything works as expected. afaik, i havent changed configs, just copied them over from 2.6.33.

the machine in question is an ibm thinkpad r61.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

kudu,

Welcome to GEntoo.

```
iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: request for firmware file 'iwlwifi-4965-2.ucode' failed. 
```

says thay your system is looking for 4965 firmare.

If you have a file in /lib/firmware called  iwl4965-ucode-228.61.2.24, it won't work as its name is not what the kernel wants.

You can try a symlink, so either name work

```
cd /lib/firmware

ln -s iwl4965-ucode-228.61.2.24 iwlwifi-4965-2.ucode
```

but I don't know if the file contents are the same.

You could also get the firmware from the web and rename it to  iwlwifi-4965-2.ucode to keep the kernel module happy.

This site suggests that there is a iwlwifi-4965-ucode-4.44.17 verion around.

----------

## kudu

Hi again, and thanks for the welcome :>

no, it's not the missing-file case here, everything's in place as it should be, md5's are the same as they are on intellinuxwireless.org's last version

```
 bd6c33d15822b6005079849b5f4fa4c4  
```

besides, don't you think that a simple reboot into older kern shouldnt still work(as it is working)? :>

uh, forgot, will try this 4.44.17 firmware in a little while

----------

## NeddySeagoon

kudu,

Its the wrongly named file case.  You have provided a file namaed <A>, the kernel is looking for a file named <B>

It may well be that the file name embedded in the kernel has changed from one kernel version to another.

----------

## kudu

okay, i think we're talking in a bit different levels :>

the file /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-4965-2.ucode(same md5 as in the one from intellinuxwireless.org) stays the same between reboots, 

with kernel 2.6.33-gentoo-r2 everything works as expected.

booting into 2.6.34-gentoo-r6, and i get the same message as OP. just checked requested firmwares filename from iwl-4965.c, it's still the same as it was in 2.6.33-gentoo-r2 so it's imho not the case with wrong filenames :>

----------

## NeddySeagoon

kudu,

I was mislead by your original post where you say  *kudu wrote:*   

> ...  same firmware iwl4965-ucode-228.61.2.24

 which I took to be the file name.

It sounds like a kernel bug.

Try the testing gentoo-sources, which was 2.6.35-r5 las time I looked.

----------

## kudu

oh well, just rebuilt kernel, and set iwlagn as a loadable module(had it built in last time), everything works now with the same firmware.

im getting suspicious bout my config, because if there's only a few people complainin' then the problem's probably at their and my side :>

----------

## NeddySeagoon

kudu,

It should work either built in or as a module.  In general, wifi seems to give more predictable performance when its a loadable module.

With it built in, I wonder if the kernel tries to load the firmware before root is mounted ?

----------

## anath0r

well done! 

i confirm this a kind of bug, after emerging whole system i noticed a problem with iwlagn microcodes

after marking iwlagn as a module in kernel config, the microcodes are loading correctly!

----------

## d2_racing

Good  :Razz: 

----------

## gmunk

So after a month the community solved it, great work guys. I needed the computer I used for the testing thats why I couldn't update and just gave up on the thing. I think I'll try again after reading this. Though there is something that is bugging me, with the testing gentoo-sources kernel when making make defconfig the problem disappeared and the firmware was loaded, I can't say if defconfig marks iwlagn as a module but that may be the case there.

Anyway thanks again and good work guys.  :Smile: 

----------

## jenkler

I have also looked for a solution for this issue  :Very Happy:  thanks

----------

## jenkler

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> With it built in, I wonder if the kernel tries to load the firmware before root is mounted ?

 

That must be the case here  :Sad:  maybe it will be fixed in later kernel versions

----------

## typ0negative

Hi all,

i came around this issue today while installing a brand new gentoo on my old lenovo T61 notebook

lspci output:

```

Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or ARN [Kedron] Network Connection (rev 61)

```

dmesg output:

```

iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: request for firmware file 'iwlwifi-4965-2.ucode' failed.

iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: no suitable firmware found!

```

But the named file exists in /lib/firmeware. So i tryed to unlode the relevant module und reloaded it again and voila that worked as a work-around! 

```

modprobe -r iwl4965

modprobe iwl4965

```

Funny that this problem does still somehow exist. The kernel of the used gentoo minimal was 3.8.13-gentoo i686:

https://distfiles.gentoo.org/releases/x86/autobuilds/current-iso/install-x86-minimal-20130820.iso

----------

